# Mormon Teaching Apologetics



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 23, 2009)

I just learned at another forum that a Mormon is slated to teach an undergraduate Apologetics course at the University of Illinois campus at Urbana-Champaign.

I am wondering if I should contact the university and let them know of the background of this person. Should I (we) be concerned about this?


----------



## nicnap (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes...I doubt the university will do anything about it, especially since it is a state school (it is isn't it?); it is definitely worth the effort.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 23, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I just learned at another forum that a Mormon is slated to teach an undergraduate Apologetics course at the University of Illinois campus at Urbana-Champaign.
> 
> I am wondering if I should contact the university and let them know of the background of this person. Should I (we) be concerned about this?



Do you really think they don't know, if they care at all? I don't think there's any reason whatsoever to be concerned, and even if we were why the university would care if someone wrote them about this person. 

What department is the course being taught in? Given that there are no Christian departments at UIUC, I don't see why there's any reason to make any fuss over this. The school is a secular state university - anyone going there to learn Christian apologetics (is it a CHRISTIAN apologetics course? even so, who cares?) should understand very well that they're not getting a Christian education, and that what is taught them is coming from a humanistic point of view, whatever the course. I'm sure there are far worse things going on at UIUC than a Mormon teaching an apologetics course. How many homosexuals are teaching in the religion department there? I'm guessing more than you might think. How many rank atheists? ditto. Are you going to write them about those people too? 

Shake the dust off your feet and be concerned about other more pressing matters, I say...


----------

